# Great Lexington style sauce recipe



## smokenado (Sep 3, 2013)

image.jpg



__ smokenado
__ Sep 5, 2013






I found this recipe thought I'd share it. Having lived in NC my entire life I gravitate towards the Lexington style sauce and have made a few but liked this version.
I did add one more tablespoon of brown sugar and another 1/8 of cup more of apple juice and an 1/8 of a cup of water. Also I would advise to use a mild type hot sauce like Reds or Texas Pete Tabasco or a Habanero type will make it way to spicy unless that's what you're going for. 

Ingredients
1 cup distilled vinegar (do not use cider vinegar)
1/4 cup ketchup
1/4 cup apple juice
1 teaspoon hot sauce
3 tablespoons light brown sugar
1/2 tablespoon salt
1 teaspoon crushed red pepper (pepper flakes)
1 teaspoon finely ground black pepper


----------



## webowabo (Sep 3, 2013)

Was looking for a lex style sauce for my pig roast this weekend. Was gonna make a few different style sauces and let everyone pick their choice. Thanks for the recipe. Ill make it with your same mods to the recioe... since you would know this style more than a texas boy would. I usually dont sauce anything... 
Thanks again..


----------



## palladini (Sep 3, 2013)

webowabo said:


> Was looking for a lex style sauce for my pig roast this weekend. Was gonna make a few different style sauces and let everyone pick their choice. Thanks for the recipe. Ill make it with your same mods to the recioe... since you would know this style more than a texas boy would. I usually dont sauce anything...
> Thanks again..


Oh the difference between you folks and Texas and us folks up here in Ontario, Canada is there would be no piece of meat served up unless it has BBQ sauce on it.

But this is one recipe I will copy and put in my file titled Marinades and BBQ Sauces in the smoker section on my external Hard Drive,  for future use

Thank You


----------



## webowabo (Sep 4, 2013)

A good enough rub .. or a great piece of meat.. no sause needed;) 
SPOG Smoked Brisket. . A fine example. . But... thats just me.. there are those [and Canadians. . :biggrin: apparently] that like their sauces... hehhe..


----------



## smokenado (Sep 5, 2013)

webowabo said:


> Was looking for a lex style sauce for my pig roast this weekend. Was gonna make a few different style sauces and let everyone pick their choice. Thanks for the recipe. Ill make it with your same mods to the recioe... since you would know this style more than a texas boy would. I usually dont sauce anything...
> Thanks again..


This sauce does pack a bit of a punch won't need a lot, I too don't sauce much that's why I like the Lexington thin style sauce I just lightly toss it in with the pulled pork and everyone went nuts over it. The basis of this sauce comes for George's BBQ in Nashville NC the ketchup and apple juice go against the true Lexington style and has eastern NC influences. The NC legislation has even debated the use of ketchup in BBQ sauce!...now that's my kind of government!


----------



## smokenado (Sep 5, 2013)

Palladini said:


> Oh the difference between you folks and Texas and us folks up here in Ontario, Canada is there would be no piece of meat served up unless it has BBQ sauce on it.
> 
> But this is one recipe I will copy and put in my file titled Marinades and BBQ Sauces in the smoker section on my external Hard Drive,  for future use
> 
> ...



Sounds like some hard drive!


----------

